# tax on old agepensions



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Due to Brexit I shall have to apply for residence.

I have no private pensions so will I have to pay tax on my UK old age government pension?

Any help would be much appreciated, thank you,

Michael


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

redbourn said:


> I have no private pensions so will I have to pay tax on my UK old age government pension?


IF your pension is considered by Portugal to be a pension AND you apply for and are granted NHR status, then your pension will be taxed at 10%


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Thank you for the kind reply and I will check it out.


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

dancebert said:


> IF your pension is considered by Portugal to be a pension AND you apply for and are granted NHR status, then your pension will be taxed at 10%


The taxpayer has the choice of being taxed at 'general' tax rates if the tax bill works out to be a lesser amount


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I think the question is, is a UK government old age pension taxed at source? And I don't think it is.

I'm going to get a local accountant to take a look at it and I will post back. A lawyer told me that if I become a citizen that I will have to pay tax for the last 4 years on my pension. 4 years is the maximum in Portugal.

Michael.


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

redbourn said:


> Thanks for the reply. I think the question is, is a UK government old age pension taxed at source? And I don't think it is.
> 
> I'm going to get a local accountant to take a look at it and I will post back. A lawyer told me that if I become a citizen that I will have to pay tax for the last 4 years on my pension. 4 years is the maximum in Portugal.
> 
> Michael.


Old age / state pension is not taxed at source - you have to advise hmrc to you are resident in Portugal.
You only have to back pay if you were a resident and did not declare your pension earnings, as you should have. Under Portuguese tax laws, the tax authority can go back 4 years. If you were not a resident, then no worries. Portugal only taxes foreign income of residents


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

UK state pension is not taxed at source, just as TonyJ1 pointed, but your tax free allowance is reduced by state pension amount, as its treated as income. More info:




__





Tax when you get a pension


Income Tax on payments from pensions, tax-free allowances, how you pay tax on pensions




www.gov.uk


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

The UK's tax free allowance is only relevant if you have income subject to tax in the UK such as rental income and/or civil pensions - in the main, if resident in Portugal, UK source income does not have to be declared in the UK,


----------

